# PC Master Race ! : D



## Vape_N8th (5/12/16)

Guys, I am beside myself with excitement , this Saturday , I will be Picking up My my new parts for my long awaited upgrade , this upgrade include the following : 

I5-6600K
Msi Z170A Gaming Pro carbon RGB Motherboard
16 GB/S of Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2400MHZ DDR4 Gaming Ram
Corsair H100i V2 Cpu Liquid Cooler
Antec NEO 650Watt Modular PSU
Msi GTX 1060 Gaming X 6GB :

I already have an SSD and 2x 2TB HDD'S waiting and I will be building it into my Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Gaming Chassis  

Will Add photos of the build as soon as I am done with it , 

Leave some comments or even picks and specs of your rig , Lets get a nice PC hardware thread going!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_N8th (12/12/16)




----------



## NickT (12/12/16)

Logitech z906 5.1 speakers
Cyborg V7 Keyboard
Razer Ouroboros Ambidextrous mouse
Asus X99 Deluxe mobo
Soundblaster ZX Sound card
SuperFlower 750watt fully modular PSU
Corsair 790T(white) Case
i7 5930k CPU
Corsair H110i GT CPU water cooler
Nvidia GTX 980ti HOF Edition GPU
16gb Gskill DDR4 2666mhz Ram
A good few TB storage in both SSD and HD
Logitech G27 Steering Wheel
Asus ROG Swift 34" Curved Ultra Wide 3440x1440 100hz G-Sync Screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

Nice mousepad @NickT

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NickT (12/12/16)

Silver said:


> Nice mousepad @NickT



Ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/12/16)

Im running a mecer complete with mouse and keyboard and mecer stereo speakers and a hp printer
Beat that....

Dont hate me, we in 2016...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (12/12/16)

NickT said:


> Logitech z906 5.1 speakers
> Cyborg V7 Keyboard
> Razer Ouroboros Ambidextrous mouse
> Asus X99 Deluxe mobo
> ...


that is so sexy man cant seem to attach photos how do I do it  ??


----------



## NickT (12/12/16)

Thanks.

Perhaps your pics were too big or wrong format? Really not sure as I've never had issues.


----------



## Stosta (12/12/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> that is so sexy man cant seem to attach photos how do I do it  ??


Use the "Upload File" button and then clicky click! How did you try before?


----------



## Raindance (12/12/16)

Archon xt with 2x360k floppy drives. 64K ram 'cos thats all I will ever need. I am thinking of upgrading it with a mouse once this newfangled cutting edge technology gets a bit cheaper. Awesome 15 inch crt greenscreen!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (12/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Use the "Upload File" button and then clicky click! How did you try before?


It asks for a link , I normally do it in the chat box ?


----------



## Vape_N8th (12/12/16)

Ok I got it this is what she looks like , still waiting for the custom sleeved red and black cables and full rgb 120mm fans

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## NickT (13/12/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> that is so sexy man cant seem to attach photos how do I do it  ??


I'll be going dual (SLI) 1080 next year. Or possibly dual TitanX, if the finances allow for it.
Case closeup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape_N8th (13/12/16)

NickT said:


> I'll be going dual (SLI) 1080 next year. Or possibly dual TitanX, if the finances allow for it.
> Case closeup
> View attachment 78483


thinking of one 1080 and using the 1060 as a physx card

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (13/12/16)

Doing the cable management and overclocking tonight will post picks and screen shots


----------



## NickT (13/12/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Doing the cable management and overclocking tonight will post picks and screen shots



Benchmarks.............


----------



## Vape_N8th (13/12/16)

NickT said:


> Benchmarks.............


Will definitely do a few , looking at getting a stable 4.5 ghz oc


----------



## stevie g (16/12/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Ok I got it this is what she looks like , still waiting for the custom sleeved red and black cables and full rgb 120mm fans


 that's so much fun enjoy dude!.


----------



## Vape_N8th (19/12/16)

Some More pics of the updated build !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

NickT said:


> Logitech z906 5.1 speakers
> Cyborg V7 Keyboard
> Razer Ouroboros Ambidextrous mouse
> Asus X99 Deluxe mobo
> ...



SICK rig man! You could get a tan from that screen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (19/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> SICK rig man! You could get a tan from that screen



Haha.Cheers, mate. 

Seriously love that thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Hi peeps
Hope you all well.

Need some advice please.
So currently i been using a capped 3G wifi router as my household internet connection.

Now i want to upgrade to something a bit faster and maybe uncapped.
Currently Telcom does not have a ADSL in my area so thats out the bag, also they offered me a LTE router but it will only work as 3G in my area.

Price is also a big factor here as i do not want to spend more than R600 a month.
Any help please?
Thanks


----------



## Vape_N8th (5/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi peeps
> Hope you all well.
> 
> Need some advice please.
> ...


Hi man ,

Wireless seems like the only way to go , Unless you get telkom to install dsl Lines ,

http://www.level-7.co.za/

Go check this website , they offer wireless solutions

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

